# (dead animal warning) Ummmmmmmm..weird!



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

I was sitting outside taking photos of my snake, when i heard a flurry of wings then a big "THUD" there was this white dove pigeon thing dead on the road  so i thought, HEY! snake food! so its in the freezer  can anyone ID it for me lol. i've never seen a pigeon around here like it. but it doesn't have a leg band.


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 27, 2011)

its a common pigeon, and its probably full of parasites


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> its a common pigieon, and its probably full of parsites


 thats why its going in the freezer for a few weeks. lol it looks nothing at all like a common pigeon?


----------



## OLAY89 (Mar 27, 2011)

i dont know what it is but i wouldnt feed your snake a wild pigeon that u found dead. could have some nasty stuff in it.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 27, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> its a common pigeon, and its probably full of parasites


Which is why you freeze it to kill them....also she says she heard the car hit it so wasnt dead long..


----------



## Flanders199 (Mar 27, 2011)

gross, it's a flying parasite, are you doing this cause you're a tightarse, or are you just wanting to see your snake eat a rat lol?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Which is why you freeze it to kill them....also she says she heard the car hit it so wasnt dead long..


 wasn't a car. maggies were chasing it, and it snapped its neck on the powerline. LOL


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 27, 2011)

oh yeah, why would you feed a dead pigeon you found outside to your snake and freezing doesnt kill all parasites !!!


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

Flanders199 said:


> gross, it's a flying parasite, are you doing this cause you're a tightarse, or are you just wanting to see your snake eat a rat lol?


 i'm doing it because its free? lol. all its yucky stuff will be long gone with a few weeks -20c



harley0402 said:


> oh yeah, why would you feed a dead pigeon you found outside to your snake and freezing doesnt kill all parasites !!!


 i watched it die -.- i didn't find it! i was sitting outside with my bredli, then i heard birds flying over head, saw a puff of white feathers and there was the pigeon on the road.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yer I wouldn't go feeding any of my snakes a pigeon in a hurry. That's just me.


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 27, 2011)

Flanders199 said:


> gross, it's a flying parasite, are you doing this cause you're a tightarse, or are you just wanting to see your snake eat a rat lol?


 lol im trying to like your post but i cant find the button hahaha


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2011)

sigh


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

i just wanna know what it is -.-?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmm, One free feed why risk it ? I find plenty of mice around my house doesn't mean I'm going to round them up and chuck them in the freezer so I can save a quick buck... I don't get it..


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Yer I wouldn't go feeding any of my snakes a pigeon in a hurry. That's just me.


 wont be in a hurry, trust me. lol. it'll be in the freezer 3 weeks minumum



Mighty_Moose said:


> Hmm, One free feed why risk it ? I find plenty of mice around my house doesn't mean I'm going to round them up and chuck them in the freezer so I can save a quick buck... I don't get it..


 alot of people i know feed their snakes wild caught pigeons, indian mynahs, AHG, i really dont care if i get flamed. i have quite a few friends who KNOW alot about feeding their snakes vaired food items, ect. so yeah, liek i said i just wanna know what it is


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 27, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> lol im trying to like your post but i cant find the button hahaha


 
That's alright I liked it for you


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 27, 2011)

Freezing will not kill all of the parasites but hey, it's your snake.


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 27, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> That's alright I liked it for you


found it lol


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> Freezing will not kill all of the parasites but hey, it's your snake.


 6ish weeks my friend just told me, and it will.


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> Freezing will not kill all of the parasites but hey, it's your snake.



Which ones will survive?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

turns out its a homing pigeon from a racer around here. so it isn't wild. we dont get wild ones here


----------



## Defective (Mar 27, 2011)

don't worry ash, they can't comprehend that you just want to know the species. if you have friends that do it and their reps are in perfect condition fine. 
ash didn't post this to get flamed it was a simple question so why is it only one person has answered? 
ash, to me it looks like a common pigeon. be careful hun don't want you to have sick snakes


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lambert said:


> don't worry ash, they can't comprehend that you just want to know the species. if you have friends that do it and their reps are in perfect condition fine.
> ash didn't post this to get flamed it was a simple question so why is it only one person has answered?
> ash, to me it looks like a common pigeon. be careful hun don't want you to have sick snakes


<3. thankyou! lmao. it was a pet, because we dont get these pigeons wild here, and i know we have a big racing thingy here for pigeons. so i'm guessing they were out having a fly and maggies chased one away from its flock. because theres one near my house and he lets them out every lunchtime


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lambert said:


> don't worry ash, they can't comprehend that you just want to know the species. if you have friends that do it and their reps are in perfect condition fine.
> ash didn't post this to get flamed it was a simple question so why is it only one person has answered?
> ash, to me it looks like a common pigeon. be careful hun don't want you to have sick snakes



I answered her question, and if it was a homing pigeon it would have a ring on its ankle.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> I answered her question, and if it was a homing pigeon it would have a ring on its ankle.


 then can come off quite easily if they aren't close ringed.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 27, 2011)

There are a ton of people on this site who feed there snakes nothing but wild caught pidgeons....
Ive seen multiple threads of people exchanging trap ideas etc.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> I answered her question, and if it was a homing pigeon it would have a ring on its ankle.



Why would it have a ring?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 27, 2011)

Some species of protozoa, flukes, tapeworm and ticks can, depending on where they originate from.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

this is a common pigeon.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> Some species of protozoa, flukes, tapeworm and ticks can, depending on where they originate from.



Where do they have to originate from?


----------



## Dark_Morelia (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a Rock Pigeon.
Either a feral, or from somebody's homing/racing flock.
Not everyone rings their birds.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 27, 2011)

Cold climates.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> Cold climates.



Can other animals get them?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

i love my flamesuit. it works so well  and i will say it agaaaaaaaaaaain. we dont have these types of pigeons here. and i looked over it closely. NO ticks, no mites, eyes were clear, feathers soft and shiny.


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cause they are bred for a purpose and they get raced and they are all get ringed. Its now a hobby. I know a few people that do it and all their's are looked after like pets, the get wormed, fed a good diet and are ringed to identify them


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> Cold climates.


 lol. cold. its stinking hot right now


----------



## dangles (Mar 27, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> then can come off quite easily if they aren't close ringed.


 
Racing/homing pigeon rings are put on around 1-2weeks old and are there for life. Saying there is no wild ones around is just being naive, pigeons get lost find shelter somewhere then mate with others producing wild pigeons. For the record there was a bad race around 15 years ago from Hay where only approx 100 birds found home from the 1000's that were released



The pigeon pic of the common one is a blue bar, blue chequers are the other common. The one you found is a blue bar pied which can be produced by blue bars. My family raced pigeons for 20 years so I know a fair bit about them


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> Cause they are bred for a purpose and they get raced and they are all get ringed. Its now a hobby. I know a few people that do it and all their's are looked after like pets, the get wormed, fed a good diet and are ringed to identify them


 my mates dad greg has a coop of about 30 pigeons, none are ringed. they are microchipped instead



dangles said:


> Racing/homing pigeon rings are put on around 1-2weeks old and are there for life. Saying there is no wild ones around is just being naive, pigeons get lost find shelter somewhere then mate with others producing wild pigeons. For the record there was a bad race around 15 years ago from Hay where only approx 100 birds found home from the 1000's that were released


my quaker was ringed at 3 days old, and his came off last week! and i've lived here for 14 years, and i've never seen one like this


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 27, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> my mates dad greg has a coop of about 30 pigeons, none are ringed. they are microchipped instead
> 
> 
> my quaker was ringed at 3 days old, and his came off last week! and i've lived here for 14 years, and i've never seen one like this


Did you check for a chip? wouldn't want that eaten.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2011)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Did you check for a chip? wouldn't want that eaten.



Why not?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

i'll go check.
they'd put it on the back wouldn't they? i dont even know what a chip feels like 

oh my god LMAO 25 people looking at this thread.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 27, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Why not?



I don't know, Asharee if you want your snake to eat the chip don't bother checking.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2011)

Mighty_Moose said:


> I don't know, Asharee if you want your snake to eat the chip don't bother checking.



Then why'd you say it?


----------



## dangles (Mar 27, 2011)

Was the ring on the Quaker a solid aluminium ring with a plastic coating on it or was it a snap/ split ring style? Pigeon genetics are weird you can have blue bars throw reds mealey's grizzled with no history of them in the pedigree


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

dangles said:


> Was the ring on the Quaker a solid aluminium ring with a plastic coating on it or was it a snap/ split ring style? Pigeon genetics are weird you can have blue bars throw reds mealey's grizzled with no history of them in the pedigree


 solid aluminum. not a split



waruikazi said:


> that's a bit rough. I'm sure he did the best he could. Your mum on the other hand...


 lol.


----------



## dangles (Mar 27, 2011)

One of the german guys my family raced against used to eat pigeon soup, pie, and roasted. He reckons if you didn't know wet it was you would swear it's chicken with a slight game taste to it


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2011)

dangles said:


> One of the german guys my family raced against used to eat pigeon soup, pie, and roasted. He reckons if you didn't know wet it was you would swear it's chicken with a slight game taste to it



Nah i recon they taste waaaay different to chicken. Really nice gamey flavour, esp the young ones. Similar to quail.


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 27, 2011)

Pidgeon Pie, not too sure how to cook those chips tho : )

16 small pigeons, dressed, washed, pat dry,1 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon pepper, 4 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons onion, chopped, 1 carrot, sliced, 2 tablespoons parsley, chopped, 2 tablespoons celery, chopped
2 tablespoons flour, 2 Pastry shells, uncooked

 

Tie legs and wings of the pigeons together with string and close to the body. Sprinkle with the salt and pepper. Melt 2 Tbsp butter in pan and saute pigeons, searing them on both sides. 

Cover them with water. Add onion, carrot, parsley, cloves, and celery. Cover and simmer until tender. **About 3 hours** 

Remove the pigeons and debone the meat. Mix flour to a smooth paste with remaining butter. Add this mixture to the broth of the pigeons. Bring to a boil. 

Line a well greased pie pan with 1 shell. Add the meat and then the thickened broth. Cover it with the other pastry shell. Bake at 450* until nice and brown.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 27, 2011)

Any road kill is good for your snakes...ah. except Buffalo up top, they can cause a blockage, apparently...


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Ash, Do you actually have a snake that's big enough to down the pigeon? I thought you only had the bredli?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

i has 4 now TEEHEE! i got 2 the other day, a 2mt bredli and a worm of a childrens. >

hmm
ima go take pics of them in the sun


----------



## Australis (Mar 27, 2011)

Domestic pigeon


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 27, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> i has 4 now TEEHEE! i got 2 the other day, a 2mt bredli and a worm of a childrens. >
> 
> hmm
> ima go take pics of them in the sun



Oh okay. I thought you only had the hatchy bredli that snapped at you heaps. Haha sorry.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

Snakelove said:


> Oh okay. I thought you only had the hatchy bredli that snapped at you heaps. Haha sorry.


 lmao. hes a sook baby now  the only snappy one i got is a childreni with bad aim. LOL


----------



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG some of these guys are retarded. What the hell do you think your snakes ate in the wild? They haven't evolved to be weaker in the few captive generations. They live off that stuff without any freezing which she stated she was going to do as a precaution. Think before you post guys.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> OMG some of these guys are retarded. What the hell do you think your snakes ate in the wild? They haven't evolved to be weaker in the few captive generations. They live off that stuff without any freezing which she stated she was going to do as a precaution. Think before you post guys.


 thankyou!! lmao!


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> OMG some of these guys are retarded. What the hell do you think your snakes ate in the wild? They haven't evolved to be weaker in the few captive generations. They live off that stuff without any freezing which she stated she was going to do as a precaution. Think before you post guys.


 
wookie captive reptiles live far longer than ones in the wild mate. Also none of my animals have ever eaten wild food so i dont know what u mean there mate. Are u suggesting that our animals are all captured from the wild and claimed as pets? I think you should think before you post.


----------



## cleothecoastal (Mar 27, 2011)

grog ur the only one who needs to think before they post.
Where do you think your animals came from? 
Reptiles are wild animal plain and simple, and shouldn't be treated as fragile, ill equipped animals.


----------



## dangles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> OMG some of these guys are retarded. What the hell do you think your snakes ate in the wild? They haven't evolved to be weaker in the few captive generations. They live off that stuff without any freezing which she stated she was going to do as a precaution. Think before you post guys.




I lold when i read this, if you were born in a bubble fed disease free food for part of your life, then subjected to parasites and other diseases do you think your immune system could handle it? Actually you wouldnt have that much of an immune system due to the cleanliness of everything

Maybe you should think before you post


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2011)

Cleo u are out of your element here mate. Not all our animals are wild mate. They have been bred and bred for ages and have been in captivity for far longer than the time in which we have owned our animals. Sure they may have come from the wild but all the problems and "wildness" about them has been bred out. Sure they are still the same snake or reptile but a wild snake is far more immune to disease than a captive bred snake. End of story son


----------



## longqi (Mar 27, 2011)

Really the only problem with this would be possible pesticide problems

I used to catch indian mynahs by the dozen for my snakes in Cairns
Never ever had a problem


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> OMG some of these guys are retarded. What the hell do you think your snakes ate in the wild? They haven't evolved to be weaker in the few captive generations. They live off that stuff without any freezing which she stated she was going to do as a precaution. Think before you post guys.


 
So why do people force feed their reptiles? Lots of animals survive in captivity that would otherwise die in the wild. And you are 100% correct - they DO live off that stuff. They also have parasites and probably don't live as long as animals in captivity. This thread has become laughable. Do your research before you go putting other people down.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

ta Longqi.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

dangles said:


> I lold when i read this, if you were born in a bubble fed disease free food for part of your life, then subjected to parasites and other diseases do you think your immune system could handle it? Actually you wouldnt have that much of an immune system due to the cleanliness of everything
> 
> Maybe you should think before you post


 
Don't be ignorant. A few captive bred generations does not void hundreds of thousands of years of evolution.



Grogshla said:


> They have been bred and bred for ages and have been in captivity for far longer than the time in which we have owned our animals. Sure they may have come from the wild but all the problems and "wildness" about them has been bred out. S


 
Evolution doesn't happen overnight. Check the everglades. "pets" are not only surviving but thriving. Dunno how they do it without their thawed rats 



Rahni29 said:


> Do your research before you go putting other people down.


 
I have done my research. And I'm pretty sure snakes don't get immunity from mummies' milk like we do. Most pathogens they are protected from birth. Irrespective of whether or not the snake is wild or captive bred. Pathogens that harm captive snakes are also dangerous to wild ones



Grogshla said:


> wookie captive reptiles live far longer than ones in the wild mate.


 
Yes, they do. But lets get back on track shall we? When was that the argument. The argument had to do with feeding a frozen thawed pidgeon.



dangles said:


> if you were born in a bubble fed disease free food for part of your life, then subjected to parasites and other diseases do you think your immune system could handle it? Actually you wouldnt have that much of an immune system due to the cleanliness of everything


 
Thats true, but I'm a mammal, not a snake silly .


----------



## lace90 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok. So I guess the conclusion is that you should do what is best for your snake. If you think it is fine to feed them wild food sources, then go ahead, but don't post on here when you have a problem with your snake (not saying you will, there are just an assortment of risks obviously associated) that you want advice for. And for those of us that choose to feed the animals we are responsible for the things that are bred specifically for reptile food, this is because we don't want that added risk to their livelihood - even if that risk may be small.
So each to their own, and some may be braver than others.


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 27, 2011)

It looks like a pidgeon x seagull to me. I hate seagulls. Pidgeons, I am indifferent towards.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Evolution doesn't happen overnight. Check the everglades. "pets" are not only surviving but thriving. Dunno how they do it without their thawed rats


 ..... I read they were actually dying......... and the problem was going to solve itself. If you call that thriving then well I dunno.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Don't be ignorant. A few captive bred generations does not void hundreds of thousands of years of evolution.
> Evolution doesn't happen overnight. Check the everglades. "pets" are not only surviving but thriving. Dunno how they do it without their thawed rats
> I have done my research. And I'm pretty sure snakes don't get immunity from mummies' milk like we do. Most pathogens they are protected from birth. Irrespective of whether or not the snake is wild or captive bred. Pathogens that harm captive snakes are also dangerous to wild ones
> Yes, they do. But lets get back on track shall we? When was that the argument. The argument had to do with feeding a frozen thawed pidgeon.
> Thats true, but I'm a mammal, not a snake silly .


 You are right. Evolution does not happen over night, selective breeding for colour morphs happens because of people does happen though and may have an effect on how well the snake functions (look at jags). Do you honestly think that they are "protected from birth" from most pathogens? Really? And haven't you just agreed with what everyone else has been saying - pathogens that harm wild snakes also harm pets (gee you really know your stuff to have figured that out!). The whole reason there was an argument about feeding a pigeon was because of parasites. And I also thought that I had heard something about snakes not coping too well with winters in the Everglades?


----------



## Australis (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Don't be ignorant. A few captive bred generations does not void hundreds of thousands of years of evolution.



Wookie, a single generation of captive breeding (even from wild caught stock) can result in a reduction of biological fitness in the first generation. 

Some of the most researched examples are those seen in Northern hemisphere hatcheries. 

One example.
Ford JS, Myers RA (2008 ) A global assessment of salmon aquaculture impacts on wild salmonids. PLoS Biol 6(2): e33. doi:10.1371/journal.pbio.0060033


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

marcmarc said:


> It looks like a pidgeon x seagull to me. I hate seagulls. Pidgeons, I am indifferent towards.


 i've never seen a seagull here xD


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2011)

probably a good thing. Would hate to see a seagull thread asking if its ok to feed them to snakes


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> probably a good thing. Would hate to see a seagull thread asking if its ok to feed them to snakes


 pfft. there are millions  i would if i could! lmao. and i wasn't asking if i could, i was asking for an ID


----------



## dangles (Mar 27, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> pfft. there are millions  i would if i could! lmao. and i wasn't asking if i could, i was asking for an ID



ok id of the bird is definately a pigeon
colouring is blue bar pied heres an example
Horseshoe Lofts - Stock Birds


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 27, 2011)

Going back a bit I think a ring would come off of a Quaker a lot faster than it would a pigeon. A: A Quaker has a much sharper beak B: A Quaker has opposable claws.

My point being that it is probably a feral bird that never had a ring.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 27, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Yer I wouldn't go feeding any of my snakes a pigeon in a hurry. That's just me.


 
Agree with this post (surprisingly ;p) its most likely fine to do but why risk it over a couple of bucks?


----------



## toximac (Mar 27, 2011)

Its an ancient Plymouth Pigeon - introduced in 1914 - They are quite rare - as common pigeons over breed them.
Anyway - I think you should freeze and feed it - It looks kinda hot too..
All these people that are calling you a stinge are stupid - your recycling and doing good for nature - I commend you miss ashlee 
:-D


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry I was joking, colouration is sorta seagully though.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2011)

LMAO your so funny tommy xD


----------



## Wookie (Mar 27, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> ..... I read they were actually dying......... and the problem was going to solve itself. If you call that thriving then well I dunno.


 
I dunno mate, last I heard they were the apex predator. Probably dying off from over-thriving haha, pigs



Rahni29 said:


> Do you honestly think that they are "protected from birth" from most pathogens? Really? ?


 
They are protected from birth from most pathogens. Its mainly virus and environmental things that get to them.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 27, 2011)

Wookie said:


> I dunno mate, last I heard they were the apex predator. Probably dying off from over-thriving haha, pigs


As previously stated. They cannot cope with the climate.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dude just feed it to your snakes.

I feed mine doves.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 28, 2011)

im gonna, its in the freezer.


----------



## toximac (Mar 28, 2011)

can u post a pic of your snake eating it when it happens on this thread please lol


----------



## Wookie (Mar 28, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> As previously stated. They cannot cope with the climate.


 
So its not pathogens killing them from their "softened" immune system? Awesome (Y)


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 28, 2011)

No idea could be that there is a temperature shock after being housed in a controlled environment. Could be the fact that they aren't getting the right food.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't think its food. Or they wouldn't die predominantly in winter? That said, food would definitely be an issue. Not parasite-wise but scarcity wise. Those things can EAT! Parasites could be an issue because they are quite a way out of locality. That said the everglades is paradise compared to their normal home


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 28, 2011)

So is Australia compared to England but enough of them don't survive here ahahah.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 28, 2011)

Wookie said:


> They are protected from birth from most pathogens. Its mainly virus and environmental things that get to them.


 
Pathogen: A Bacterium, Virus or Microorganism that can cause disease.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 28, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> Pathogen: A Bacterium, Virus or Microorganism that can cause disease.


 
Correct, that said, I said MOST pathogens didn't I? Not all. Then went on to mention virus is the predominant risk. The bulk of the pathogens, bacterial, worms etc are naturally well tolerated. Some viruses may not be denatured by freezing though I'm unsure (as is a lot of the herp community from what I gather) if any of these are contractible by reptiles. Environmental factors can exacerbate the risk of any of the above.


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 28, 2011)

For all the people who are saying don't feed it cause of pathogens - can you please name which pathogens you are specifically concerned about for me? Not just generic groups but which particular bird pathogen species are proven to be transmissible to snakes. I would be keen to know a few more details other than just the generic 'wild caught food is bad'

As longqi pointed out, chemicals would be my concern (worming or other medications given to the bird if it was from a captive flock, pesticides if its been feeding/foraging in the wild) but as a once off its not likely to be a big issue.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 28, 2011)

Pentastomes, Hepatozoons, Amblyomma, various Plasmodiums, haemoproteus and cryptosporidium.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 28, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> Pentastomes, Hepatozoons, Amblyomma, various Plasmodiums, haemoproteus and cryptosporidium.


 
I think that all of those are denatured or killed by freezing. I think some of the adult precursor forms are somewhat resistant but I think a few of those that you mentioned are rare in Aus. Good research though .

Goodnight Rahni, reconvene in the morning? Thanks for the finally educated reasoning behind your opinion. Most posters lack that.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 28, 2011)

Some that I mentioned are rare, one of the studies on acari borne parasites was done in the NT though... it's all interesting. As I have previously mentioned though, the adult stage may be killed but some of the immature or ova may be able to survive freezing, that's what I've read anyway. Cheers for that Wookie, I try to think before I post.


----------



## Rattler (Mar 28, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/6kls962

choose the first search result and look at the nasties while your there...(_Columba livia)_


----------



## Minka (Mar 28, 2011)

It's a dead pigeon.
I know it may be shocking to some of you but snakes won't drop dead if they aren't fed laboratory breed rodents or kept on newspaper with a plastic hide box. 
Asharee133 : Freeze the pigeon for 4 - 6 weeks, it will be fine.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks minka  its not like i found it dead, i watched it fly into the power line and die


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 28, 2011)

Minka said:


> It's a dead pigeon.
> I know it may be shocking to some of you but snakes won't drop dead if they aren't fed laboratory breed rodents or kept on newspaper with a plastic hide box.
> Asharee133 : Freeze the pigeon for 4 - 6 weeks, it will be fine.


 
Not saying it'll die, read my posts. Just saying that it may not be fantastic for the animal but whatever, not my problem.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmmmm, a bunch of other birds chasing the pigeon? Only usually happens when its sick. Other birds will attack because its weak, immune system is low, or dying. Did that ever come to ur mind?
I guess not. Instead you think the cause of death was via electricucian on a power pole? 
By far the best ive heard today! Then again it is early


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 28, 2011)

shnakey said:


> Hmmmm, a bunch of other birds chasing the pigeon? Only usually happens when its sick. Other birds will attack because its weak, immune system is low, or dying. Did that ever come to ur mind?
> I guess not. Instead you think the cause of death was via electricucian on a power pole?
> By far the best ive heard today! Then again it is early



How do you know they only chase them when they are sick?


----------



## Sigman21 (Mar 28, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> my mates dad greg has a coop of about 30 pigeons, none are ringed. they are microchipped instead
> 
> So ur gonna risk feeding ur snake a microchip lol if u spent the time working that you have spent answering posts on this forum u coulda brought a thousand mice for ur snake to eat lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

hey bring it over to my house and I will eat the dam thing lol

lots of pepper lots ....

hey it doesn't matter do what ever you want to do with it.....like your going to any way ....


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 28, 2011)

Sigman21 said:


> Asharee133 said:
> 
> 
> > my mates dad greg has a coop of about 30 pigeons, none are ringed. they are microchipped instead
> ...


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

asharee - you should come around my yard when our local bird of pray is around it dives down into the flock of racing pigeons ( 6 doors down own the pigeons ) and normally gets one bird and 3-4 others die instantly of fright ! i went to get the owner and he tells me he has lost heaps from this bird of pray and another pigeon racer loses pigeons to the same bird yet he is about 4-5 km away, he says that he always looks up to see if this bird is hanging around before releasing his birds



[email protected] said:


> hey bring it over to my house and I will eat the dam thing lol
> 
> lots of pepper lots ....
> 
> hey it doesn't matter do what ever you want to do with it.....like your going to any way ....



classic - best line of the day !

menu - Racing pigeon with lemon grass and and basil slighly peppered !!!

hey heres some pigeon receipes 

Pigeon recipes


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 28, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Lmao Gordo, I'm loving your one-liners mate





Dukz13 said:


> hes tearing it up lol love it



Yeah i am enjoying it lol. But the questions are serious, if you say something that i disagree with or don't know anything about, then the only reasonable first reaction would be for me to question your statement. I learnt something new from rhani because i questioned her. 

And if you go on the attack straightaway you can make yourself look pretty stupid if you're wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

*pigeon pie*



REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> asharee - you should come around my yard when our local bird of pray is around it dives down into the flock of racing pigeons ( 6 doors down own the pigeons ) and normally gets one bird and 3-4 others die instantly of fright ! i went to get the owner and he tells me he has lost heaps from this bird of pray and another pigeon racer loses pigeons to the same bird yet he is about 4-5 km away, he says that he always looks up to see if this bird is hanging around before releasing his birds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

pigeon pie........


----------



## Gecksta (Mar 28, 2011)

flying rats


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

HHHmmmmmmm ! pigeon pie it does look good !!! i mite go down to tha bakery and ask for a pigeon pie

i missed one 

WOOD PIGEON IN BEER 
http://www.cookitsimply.com/category-0020-017m1.html


----------

